# OpenVZ VPS | €2.24/mo | RAID10 | Unmetered | 2GB RAM | 200GB Storage | 99.9% | Anti-DDoS | 10% OFF



## Joodle (May 2, 2017)

? OpenVZ VPS | €2.24/mo | RAID10 | Unmetered | 2GB RAM | 200GB Storage | 99.9% | Anti-DDoS | 10% OFF


*Something About Us*

*Uneven Hosting* provides you with high quality Virtual Private Servers located in France (OpenVZ) and Canada (KVM) for a low price. We provide 24/7 support by Email and Tickets (via the WHMCS panel).
Our aim is to provide you with high quality, fast but low cost Virtual Private Servers. All Virtual Private Servers comes with Anti DDoS Protection.


Use coupon code "WHT" without the quotes for a 10% recurring discount on any of the plans listed.


If you have any questions you can always contact us via our website at https://clients.uneven.eu/contact.php

*What is not allowed on our servers:*
You can find our Terms of Service right here: https://uneven.eu/tos.html

But to make a short understandable list of what's not allowed:


No SPAM Emails
No (D)DoS Attacks
No Port Scanning
No Warez
No Abuse
No (Bit)coin miners
No TOR Exit Nodes

_*Features*_

24/7 Support - Tickets, Emails & Skype
Included Anti DDoS
Unmetered Traffic
Virtualizor Control Panel
OpenVZ & KVM
99.9% Uptime
Instant Setup

_*Our KVM VPS Plans:*_

********************
*KVM1024CA*
********************

CPU: 2 vCores @ 3.6Ghz (fair use)
RAM: 1024MB
Disk: 75GB @ RAID10
Network: 100Mbps Unmetered - 1Gbps Burst (FUP)
IP: 1x IPv4 Address
Setup: Instant Setup
Free Windows Server 2008R2 & 2012R2 180 Day Trial
Location: Beauharnois, Canada

*Price:*
€2.99 Monthly
€8.79 Quarterly

ORDER NOW


********************
*KVM2048CA*
********************

CPU: 2 vCores @ 3.6Ghz (fair use)
RAM: 2048MB
Disk: 150GB @ RAID10
Network: 100Mbps Unmetered - 1Gbps Burst (FUP)
IP: 1x IPv4 Address
Setup: Instant Setup
Free Windows Server 2008R2 & 2012R2 180 Day Trial
Location: Beauharnois, Canada

*Price:*
€4.99 Monthly
€13.99 Quarterly

ORDER NOW


********************
*KVM4096CA*
********************

CPU: 2 vCores @ 3.6Ghz (fair use)
RAM: 4096MB
Disk: 225GB @ RAID10
Network: 100Mbps Unmetered - 1Gbps Burst (FUP)
IP: 1x IPv4 Address
Setup: Instant Setup
Free Windows Server 2008R2 & 2012R2 180 Day Trial
Location: Beauharnois, Canada

*Price:*
€8.99 Monthly
€25.99 Quarterly

ORDER NOW



_*Our OpenVZ VPS Plans:*_

********************
*UN512FR*
********************

CPU: 2 vCores @ 3.6Ghz (fair use)
RAM: 512MB
Disk: 50GB @ RAID10
Network: 100Mbps Unmetered - 1Gbps Burst (FUP)
IP: 1x IPv4 Address
Setup: Instant Setup
Location: Paris, France

*Price:*
€2.49 Monthly
€6.99 Quarterly

ORDER NOW

********************
*UN1024FR*
********************

CPU: 2 vCores @ 3.6Ghz (fair use)
RAM: 1024MB
Disk: 100GB @ RAID10
Network: 100Mbps Unmetered - 1Gbps Burst (FUP)
IP: 1x IPv4 Address
Setup: Instant Setup
Location: Paris, France

*Price:*
€2.99 Monthly
€8.79 Quarterly

ORDER NOW

********************
*UN1536FR*
********************

CPU: 3 vCores @ 3.6Ghz (fair use)
RAM: 1536MB
Disk: 150GB @ RAID10
Network: 100Mbps Unmetered - 1Gbps Burst (FUP)
IP: 1x IPv4 Address
Setup: Instant Setup
Location: Paris, France

*Price:*
€3.99 Monthly
€11.79 Quarterly

ORDER NOW

********************
*UN2048FR*
********************

CPU: 4 vCores @ 3.6Ghz (fair use)
RAM: 2048MB
Disk: 200GB @ RAID10
Network: 100Mbps Unmetered - 1Gbps Burst (FUP)
IP: 1x IPv4 Address
Setup: Instant Setup
Location: Paris, France

*Price:*
€4.99 Monthly
€14.79 Quarterly

ORDER NOW


----------

